# Anchorseal or paraffin to seal wood



## pvechart

I just received some "green" logs and cut them up into bowl blanks. On half the blanks I used Anchorseal and on the other half I used paraffin wax to seal all exposed wood. I never used Anchorseal before and was wondering how long will it take to dry? After 24 hours it was still wet on some pieces. Will it stay semi moist or does it dry like paint? After doing both methods I prefer the paraffin method because it dries within seconds. I can see using the Anchorseal on the end grain of logs if I can't cut them up right away. What do my fellow turners like to seal their wood with?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## john lucas

Anchorseal sometimes does take a day or so to dry. I use it mostly for logs outdoors that are simply too big to dip in the melted parrafin wax. I have placed a can in the melted wax and put more wax in the can. After it melts I can carry it to the logs and coat but it's just been easier to use the Anchorseal outdoors. It is messy. I keep my parrafin in an old Electric Skillet so I'm limited in the size of log or blank that I can dip into it.
Anchorseal is probably less expensive than the parrafin but I find parrafin seems to do a better job of keeping the wood from checking until I can get to it. Either one won't necessarilly stop wood from checking but it might take 6 months to a year depending on the species and how it's stored after you seal it. I have some pieces that are several years old and I believe they are not going to check. I'm sure they aren't dry but definitly getting there.


----------



## H. A. S.

Until just a few years ago, I used 2 coats of old latex paint; it made for a very colorful shop.:smile:

Anchorseal is so much better. Drying time varies so much, it's hard to say exactly how long the drying time is. Just test it.


----------



## rrbrown

Anchorseal


----------



## NCPaladin

I use anchor seal and find it normally dries to the touch in 1-2 hours. If I am stacking wood on something that may get messed up (like a floor) I just spread out a trash bag to sit them on.
To me it is a lot easier than melting wax however I can't say that it "keeps" as long as parrafin. Anchorseal does contain parrafin but I do not know the percentage. I think the origional Achorseal is better than the II (maybe the II has more wax percentage?) Almost never do I ever have any crack more than about an inch and about 65% of the time, none at all.
This is the basic procedure that I use.
http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/air-drying-wood.html


----------



## NCPaladin

If you do go with Anchorseal one of these (used peanut butter jar) works well. A round handle brush, rather than flat, allows you to drill a hole in the top to CA glue the handle in for an airtight fit. Never need to clean the brush, just glug some more Anchorseal in.


----------



## David Scott

Don't make the same mistake I made with Anchorseal. Originally I put Amchorseal on by "glugging" it right out of some recycled "Minute Maid" brand 1 gal OJ containers (very thick walls), and pushed around with my fingers. It would take forever to skin over and it seemed to stay soft and milky in the thick areas. After several sessions that I felt were unacceptable, I started to brush it on THIN with a standard el-cheapo "Orange-borg" 3" painters brush. And it made all the difference in the world. More economical, better sealing, dried clear, instead of staying soft and milky. And with the brush you can get into holidays and crevasses better.

-Dave


----------



## Nate Bos

where do you get your anchor seal? How much is it on average per gallon?


----------



## duncsuss

Nate Bos said:


> where do you get your anchor seal? How much is it on average per gallon?


The woodturning club where I'm a member has a "Vice President/Supplies" -- he orders it in bulk and decants it into 1 gallon units (which the members supply -- empties from windshield wash, etc.) I think we pay $7 a gallon for it.

_edit ... I must have that wrong, seeing how much everyone else is paying per gallon. Gary is a good negotiator, but I doubt he's *that* good!

_


----------



## pvechart

I bought mine at woodcraft for $21.99 per gallon... this is Anchourseal II and it is on the thicker side like latex paint. By the way it finally dried after about 48 hours after application in about 50 degree temps.


----------



## brown down

i only use anchor seal. i now buy direct from the company and order 5 gal buckets. if you have a lot of wood to seal i recommend going through them. 75 for 5 gal compared to 22 at woodcraft or anywhere else. anchor seal can take a day to two days to dry and will cure to a waxy coat. they will even put pigments in the 5 gal so you can identify the year you harvested the wood. i have never had a piece of wood check on me using anchor seal!!


----------



## Nate Bos

Can you use it on milled boards too?


----------



## Big Mack

Today (Sunday) I just finished sealing in 30 pc's of peacan,6",8" 10" all with wax.I bought it at a local mfg.plant that makes candles,for $10.00 for thirty lbs.I went to Wally world and bought a turkey roasting pan (electric)that goes up to 450 degrees,on sales for 21.00 dollars.I did the dipping while my helper (wife) did the stacking.I do have ancorseal,but I think it is much to much,to use in large quanitys.Just my opion;Mack


----------



## Wood85

Anchorseal ALL THE WAY! I love it!


----------

